
 Pitching the VC partnership - prakash
http://www.cdixon.org/?p=452
======
joshu
The referred-to slide, [http://bryc3.com/post/172703130/i-ganked-this-slide-
from-joe...](http://bryc3.com/post/172703130/i-ganked-this-slide-from-joe-
beninatos) is totally on the money.

I've heard every one of these, and then some.

